# Ärger nach Einbau eines neuen Speicherriegel



## illuminatus26 (30. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Wie der Titel schon sagt, habe ich Probleme seit ich einen neuen Speicherriegel eingebaut habe. Die Probleme äußern sich in unregelmäßigen Abstürzen.
Ich habe den neuen Speicherriegel auch schon testweise entfernt. Danach lief wieder alles perfekt. Nun habe ich mir die Geschichte mit Everest Home Edition mal genauer angeschaut und musste feststellen, dass es dort unterschiede seitens der Speichermodule gibt.



> *[ DIMM1: MemorySolutioN BD256TEC400 ] *
> 
> Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:
> Modulname   MemorySolutioN BD256TEC400
> ...



Der Speicher auf DIMM3 ist der neue. Das Motherboard ist ein MSI KT4AV (MS-6712). Da ich von solchen Dingen absolut keine Ahnung habe, weiß ich natürlich auch nicht, welche weiteren Infos nötig wären.
Wenn ihr also noch etwas benötigt, dann nur raus mit der Sprache.


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. April 2007)

Mh... lässt eigentlich nur auf ein defektes Modul schließen... denn hardwaretechnisch liegen keine großen Inkompatibilitäten vor. Denn Dinge wie unterschiedliche ranks und banks sind zwar im Idealfall zu vermeiden allerdings nicht sehr schwerwiegend bis vernachlässigbar... egal also einfach gesagt. Ich würd zum Händler gehen und den Riegel dort mal prüfen lassen und gegebenen Falls umstauschen... wen du ihn Online gekauft hast ist das ganze meiner Meinung nach noch nen Zacken einfacher... du könntest ihn einfach Umtauschen oder zurückschicken, Geld wieder bekommen und woanders nen neuen kaufen.


----------



## illuminatus26 (30. April 2007)

Das habe ich bereits getan.
Habe einen neuen drin. 
Da aber alles läuf,t wenn ich den neuen raushole, schließe ich einen kaputten alten Riegel aus. 2x einen kaputten vom Händler zu bekommen, ist wohl auch sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Oder liege ich mit meiner Vermutung (kaputter alter Riegel) falsch?
Würde Memtest86 mir weiterhelfen?

Achso da fällt mir noch ein, das manchmal 128 MB verschwinden.
Beim Booten (MemTest) sind sie da und dann unter Start->Systemsteuerung->System sind plötzlich nur 896 MB vorhanden.
Allerdings auch nicht immer. Ändert sich auch bei jedem Neustart.


----------



## ojamaney (1. Mai 2007)

Wahrscheinlich sind die RAMs untereinander einfach nicht kompatibel. Ich würde mal vermuten, dass DIM3 mit DIM1 zusammenarbeiten könnte. Dann hättest Du immerhin 768MB. Aber empfehlen würde ich dir, DIM3 einfach nochmal zu kaufen und die beiden 256er rauszunehmen oder aber alle raus, und gleich einen 1GB Riegel rein


----------



## chmee (1. Mai 2007)

Hast Du denn mal den neuen Riegel allein ausprobiert ?
Ich vermute eher so ne Geschichte wie "mit 3 Banks gefüllt mag das Mainboard nicht"
oder verschiedene Latenzzeiten.

Erstmal Riegel-Neu allein ausprobiert.
Dann mal manuell im Bios die Ram-Zeiten einstellen, damit alle Ramse mit dem
gleichen Timing angesprochen werden.

zB @ 200 MHz 3.0-3-3-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Achja, schau mal im Bios, ob man da DualChannel-Interleaving umschalten kann -> Muss AUS sein !
Und im Handbuch sollte auch etwas zur Bestückung der Ram-Slots stehen, da wirst Du recht schnell
fündig, ob Dein MB so krumme Ram-Zahlen in verschiedenen Größen/Bänken ansprechen kann.


mfg chmee


----------



## illuminatus26 (3. Mai 2007)

Danke an alle.
Nach aufmerksamer Durchforstung der Lektüre ist herausgekommen, dass nur ein DDR 400 Speicherriegel verwendet werden kann. Werde mir nun einfach 512 MB mit 333 MHz besorgen und dann dürfte das Thema durch sein.


----------



## ojamaney (3. Mai 2007)

What? Also wenn die Daten Deiner RAMs oben stimmen, dann haben alle Riegel 400MHz (PC3200). Das ist soweit auch ok und bildet keine Inkompatibilität. Wenn Du jetzt einen Riegel mit 333MHz einbaust müsstest Du alle oben genannten ausbauen. Die Taktgeschwindigleiten sollten nicht gemischt werden. 
Wenn Dein Board PC3200 unterstützt, dann bleib dabei! Ein 333MHz Riegel zwischen den anderen nützt Dir nichts, verursacht eher nur noch mehr Probleme.


----------



## illuminatus26 (3. Mai 2007)

ojamaney hat gesagt.:


> What? Also wenn die Daten Deiner RAMs oben stimmen, dann haben alle Riegel 400MHz (PC3200). Das ist soweit auch ok und bildet keine Inkompatibilität. Wenn Du jetzt einen Riegel mit 333MHz einbaust müsstest Du alle oben genannten ausbauen. Die Taktgeschwindigleiten sollten nicht gemischt werden.
> Wenn Dein Board PC3200 unterstützt, dann bleib dabei! Ein 333MHz Riegel zwischen den anderen nützt Dir nichts, verursacht eher nur noch mehr Probleme.



Im Handbuch zum Board steht folgender Text:



> The mainboard provides 3 slots for 184-pin DDR SDRAM DIMM (Double In-Line Memory Module) modules and supports the memory size up to 3 GB. You can install PC 3200/DDR400, PC 2700/DDR333, PC2100/DDR266 or PC 1600/DDR200 modules on the DDR DIMM slots. Please note that the mainboard supports only one DDR400 DIMM.



Habe ich nun einen kleinen Fehler in meinen Überlegungen den Speicher zu mischen?
Sollte ich mir lieber ein neues Board holen?


----------



## ojamaney (3. Mai 2007)

Hm, diese Aussage lese ich heute zum erstenmal. Auf keinen Fall kann damit gemeint sein die RAMs zu mischen. Eher unterstützt Dein Board nur einen Riegel mit 400MHz und daneben eben nichts mehr.
Obwohl ich davon ausgehe dass diese Aussage so nicht stimmen kann. Dein Board unterstützt bis zu 3GB RAM, warum das auf einen Slot beschränkt sein sollte ist mir unklar.

Schreib doch mal was für ein Mainboard Du da hast, das würde ich gerne mal nachforschen (eventuell ist Dir mit einem BIOS-Update geholfen)


----------



## illuminatus26 (3. Mai 2007)

illuminatus26 hat gesagt.:


> Das Motherboard ist ein MSI KT4AV (MS-6712).



Laut Doku kann auf jedem Slot ein Riegel zwischen 64 MB und 1 GB eingebaut werden.
Leider gibt es dazu keine Online Dokumentation.
Hier der Link zur Herstellerseite. Vielleicht hilft das weiter.

http://www.msi-computer.de/produkte/main_idx_view.php?Prod_id=309


----------



## chmee (3. Mai 2007)

1. Da steht : Bis zu 3GB
Das alleine sagt nicht, dass es auch mit DDR400 funktionieren soll !
2. Da steht : supports only 1 DDR400 Dimm
Kann aufgrund der benötigten Spannung und besonders der sauberen Taktung durchaus stimmen.

3. @oyamaney: Ich kann Dir in dieser Sache einfach nicht wortlos zustimmen.
Tatsache ist, dass RAM-Bänke NIE mit verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten getaktet
werden. Man muss alle RAMs an die Geschwindigkeit des langsamsten anpassen.
Sowas nennt man Abwärtskompatibilität ! Die Geschwindigkeitseinbußen sind
so gering, dass - wie es schon eingangs erwähnte - mehr von "langsamen" RAM
sehr viel mehr bringt als wenig von Schnellem.

Nebenbei: Ein Via KT400a-Chipsatz ! Der kann nicht viel und wenn der an sein
Maximum kommt, hagelt es Abstürze !

mfg chmee


----------



## illuminatus26 (3. Mai 2007)

@chmee
Also was empfiehlst du mir nun? Neues Board oder "langsamer" Speicher?


----------



## chmee (3. Mai 2007)

Wieviel Geld ist da und was für eine CPU werkelt denn da gerade ?

mfg chmee


----------



## illuminatus26 (3. Mai 2007)

AMD Athlon XP 2500+ (Barton) läuft momentan auf dem Board.
Also etwas schwach auf der Brust. Allerdings brauche ich momentan auch nicht wirklich mehr. Bin kein Zocker oder so etwas in der Richtung.
Schön wäre natürlich ein Board mit dem man auch in Zukunft noch was machen kann.
Geld ist bis zu einem gewissen Grad kein Thema.


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Mai 2007)

Mh... ich würde dir einen Intel Core2 Duo empfehlen... der bringt sher gute Leistung, an die kein AMD ran kommt. Ich würde schätzen das wäre ne Investition von min 300€ wenn du nur Board und CPU austauschst... aber wenn man es richtig machen will sollte man gleich Ram (DDR steht noch gut im Kurs beim Verkauf) und Grafikkarte tauschen... sprich DDR2 und PCI-E... bei Grafikkarten bist du denke ich mit einer Geforce 7 nicht schlecht beraten... dort aber am besten immer die GT-Varianten... also lieber ne 7600GT statt ne 7900GS.
Im Endeffekt entscheidet ja immer das Geld wie ich schon so oft gesagt hab.


----------



## illuminatus26 (3. Mai 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Mh... ich würde dir einen Intel Core2 Duo empfehlen... der bringt sher gute Leistung, an die kein AMD ran kommt. Ich würde schätzen das wäre ne Investition von min 300€ wenn du nur Board und CPU austauschst... aber wenn man es richtig machen will sollte man gleich Ram (DDR steht noch gut im Kurs beim Verkauf) und Grafikkarte tauschen... sprich DDR2 und PCI-E... bei Grafikkarten bist du denke ich mit einer Geforce 7 nicht schlecht beraten... dort aber am besten immer die GT-Varianten... also lieber ne 7600GT statt ne 7900GS.
> Im Endeffekt entscheidet ja immer das Geld wie ich schon so oft gesagt hab.



Habe mir gerade einen Laptop gekauft und wollte eigentlich nicht direkt "alles" austauschen.
Dachte eher an so ne Geschichte -> neues Board und später dann eine grössere CPU.
AMD bin ich eigentlich auch zufrieden mit.


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Mai 2007)

Naja... zufrieden... Intel ist einfach besser... Er bringt mehr Leistung, verbraucht weniger Strom und bleibt kühler... außerdem ist er nicht so teuer... Außerdem dürfte es schwierig sein, die CPU zu behalten und nen neues Board zu kaufen... Sockel A hat einfach ausgedient...


----------



## ojamaney (3. Mai 2007)

So, habe mir das Board mal genauer angesehen.  
- FSB = 333MHz
- DDR = 400MHz

Genauso unsinnig wie die ersten P4-Boards mit SDRAM zu seiner Zeit. 



> Version 5.1 (AMI), 10/2003
> - 	Dieses BIOS-Update ist nicht für das KT4V bzw.KT3V geeignet.
> - 	Behebt Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit 256MB, DDR333 Speichermodulen von Samsung (K4H560838D-TCB3).



Wenn Deine BIOS-Version vor oben genannter liegt, empfehle ich Dir ein BIOS-Update egal ob Du nun 400er oder 333er RAM einbaust. Schon wegen der bestehenden Inkompatibilität.
Und wenn Du nicht vorhast Dir in absehbarer Zeit ein neues Board zu kaufen auf dem Du 400er RAM verwenden kannst, würde ich auf diesem Board nur mit 333er RAM arbeiten.

Wenn Du also nicht den technologischen Quantensprung (ala Raubkopierer^^) machen willst, dann würde ich Dir empfehlen den vorhandenen PC3200 RAM gegen 333er (PC2700) zu "tauschen". Dabei darauf achten, dass Du wirklich gleiche Module verwendest, am besten gleicher Hersteller, Kapazität usw.


----------



## chmee (3. Mai 2007)

Stimme Raubkopierer zu, die Core2Duo sind jeden cent wert.

Möglichkeit 1:
Da der Barton 2500+ mit FSB333 läuft, brauchst Du Deinen Ram nicht mit FSB400
laufen zu lassen. Asynchronizität bei Sockel A und auch S479 steckten noch in den
Kinderschuhen, weil es von der Basis(Chipset) gar nicht gedacht war. Also :
zB Dein RAM soweit wie möglich aufrüsten - 4.Bank mit 512MB ausstatten, damit
die Bänke sauber mit 2x256 und 2x512 belegt sind. Andere Tips, wie größte CPU
für Sockel A kaufen, sind aussichtslos, da der Geschwindigkeitssprung nicht
dem Preis entspricht.

Möglichkeit 2: Kostenintensiv, aber der Schritt in die aktuelle PC-Welt.
Core2Duo E4300 (100,-) + Kühler (20,-) + DDR2 2GB-667 (90,-)
+ GraKa PCIe (100,-) + Mainboard Asus P5Ne (100,-)
Sind eben mal 410Euro , dazu noch ein frisches Netzteil. Ich empfehle als
Budget-Tip LC-Power LC6420GP 420W. (40,-). Sage es gerne nochmal:
Der E4300 lässt sich super Overclocken - vollstabil - bei 3GHz ist das Ding
immer noch komplett ruhig. Deswegen auch das Mainboard (P5Ne-SLI).

mfg chmee


----------

